# spyware: all hosts resolve to *.akadns.net



## yzman (Jun 3, 2003)

hi, i installed imesh and i don't know what happened but something didn't go as expected.
The bunch of adware did not install right or something, and now although spybot does not find anyproblems, here is what is wrong:
any host address i ping to, like www.yahoo.com,
the ping goes out to www.yahoo.akadns.net instead
and then i get a dns error.
so anyone knows how to fix this? cause i went through the tcp/ip settings and they all are right.
thanks a lot


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

Post the scan log from HijackThis
Unzip somewhere to keep and run hijackthis.exe - press Scan - the Scan button changes to a Save Log button
Save, and then copy and paste the entire log here.
Dont' choose to fix anything yet - most entries will be harmless

It fits on a floppy for transfer - and it will at least show HOSTS file entries


----------



## Mytech (Dec 9, 2003)

This is not spyware. Everything is fine. (at least as far as *.akadns.com goes...)

akadns.com is part ofa load balancing application from akamai.
see: http://www.akamai.com/en/html/services/edge_how_it_works.html

Many large websites (like Microsoft, Yahoo, Google and such) use their service to load balance their websites by region. Thus a DNS request for www.yahoo.com coming from spain ends up at www.yahoo.es, and a request from boston goes to the DC server where as one in oregon goes to the seattle cluster.


----------

